
A real-time journey through the Apollo 17 mission - Crespyl
http://apollo17.org
======
bfeist
Hi everyone, Thanks for the props. I'm the author of apollo17.org. I really
appreciate the post.

~~~
maxden
This is really nicely done. Can you give a brief explanation of how you made
it?

One thing I was looking for, and might have missed, but is there a
planetary/trajectory view where we can see the craft go through space in time
with the events?

~~~
bfeist
I made it in these steps: \- OCR data \- Create timeline in premiere, time
media to orig transcript (36 8-hour videos) \- clean data by watching premiere
by reading along OCRed data \- Sync data with youtube playback via JS \-
create navigation scheme using paper.js \- build data lazy loader in JS \-
collect photography, treat photography, time photography to timeline \- ask my
good friend, Chris to make it look nice for me

The whole site is client-side. The entire mission is loaded into the browser
upon start. There's no server-side. Ironic given that my roots are as a
server-side dev.

It took me years. I blogged about the making of here if you're interested:
[http://benfeist.com/category/apollo/](http://benfeist.com/category/apollo/)

~~~
djaychela
Absolutely brilliant - I've only just had a chance to enjoy the first 15
minutes or so, and will be back for more when I have time, but thanks hugely
for this immensely immersive experience. A real labour of love, but well worth
it if the way I've just felt is anything to go by. I know that this will be
taking up a lot of my time in the near future.

------
agildehaus
I love these sites. Here's a similar one that covers the Apollo 11 moon
landing:

[http://www.firstmenonthemoon.com/](http://www.firstmenonthemoon.com/)

Great to hear the banter of Cernan/Evans/Schmitt during the launch. A Saturn V
must be a hell of a ride.

I hope we get back to this sort of thing in the next 10 years.

------
bfeist
Hi again everyone. Today's the actual anniversary of the launch. As of 9:55pm
EST, Dec 6, and until Dec 19th (when the mission ends),
[http://apollo17.org/?t=rt](http://apollo17.org/?t=rt) will drop you into the
mission exactly 43 years ago to the second. The crew might be working, eating,
walking on the moon, or even sleeping. At any time you can jump out of "real
time" mode and explore the whole experience, or click to sync back up with
today's date an time to continue along.

Hope you enjoy.

------
Wingman4l7
I thought this would be something like Spacelog[1], which is impressive in its
own right.

I'm simply blown away by the integration of audio / activity graphs / images.

[1]: [http://spacelog.org/](http://spacelog.org/)

------
ChicagoDave
I just poked around the launch, the landing, the initial EVA, and the splash
down on return. This is simply a beautiful historical reference.

------
oldo-nicho
I've recently rekindled my interest of space flight by watching the series
When We Left Earth
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1233514/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1233514/)).
Loving checking out some of this site too!

